# Snail question



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

I got some free snails, they're quite little

Moments after introduction, a couple that hit the bottom and burrowed into the sand? is this normal? 
I'm psyched because the main reason I got them is to see if they'll sift through the sand, I had no idea they's bury themselves into it.

The other question is their shells, one of them lost a shell, he/she's okay, alive and crawling, but naked as a jaybird. Will it grow a shell back?

I don't know what kind they are, I don't think they've been mentioned before on the site. They are about 6 mm in length, and their shell is cone shaped. The LFS lady said it wasn't a ramshorn, because i asked because i've never seen a ramshorn.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

Sounds like MTS, malaysian trumpet snails. they burrow and have cone shaped shells. live bearers, so they breed like mad.


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

What about the lil bugger who's missing a shell and crawling around the tank naked? Will he/she grow it's shell back?


----------



## ChickenScratch (Jul 13, 2005)

I don't think snails can grow their shells back :-(


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

Then it'll be the "streaker snail"

I can't find it's shell, could be anywhere in that 125 under the sand... I saw it once, but haven't seen it since.

Doesn anyone know if puffers will eat MTS's?


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

now its a slug.

MTS shells are very strong, strong enough to harm puffers teeth.

edit: got a pic? there are other kinds of snails this can be.

mts http://images.search.yahoo.com/search/images/view?back=http%3A%2F%2Fimages.search.yahoo.com%2Fsearch%2Fimages%3Fp%3Dmalaysian%2Btrumpet%2Bsnail%26sm%3DYahoo%2521%2BSearch%26fr%3DFP-tab-img-t%26toggle%3D1%26cop%3D%26ei%3DUTF-8&h=480&w=367&imgcurl=www.franksaquarium.com%2FMalaysian%2520Trumpet%2520Snail.jpg&imgurl=www.franksaquarium.com%2FMalaysian%2520Trumpet%2520Snail.jpg&size=12.6kB&name=Malaysian%20Trumpet%20Snail.jpg&rcurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.franksaquarium.com%2FSnailsandmussels.htm&rurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.franksaquarium.com%2FSnailsandmussels.htm&p=malaysian+trumpet+snail&type=jpeg&no=3&tt=19&ei=UTF-8


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

If you got them from me they are not MTS but common aquatic snails. They shouldn't burrow. And snails can regrow thier shells with enough calcium and magnesium but in a planted tank its not going to happen. He will die.


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

hmmmm they sound like those really annoying snails that everyone keeps complaining about they burrow into the sand a lot but they are great wast cleaners


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

shev: the link/pic you posted, mine look like the small one on the right.
i found info supporting what you stated about the shells being too hard for puffers.

simpte: it's not that bugger that i got from you, he's hiding from be because he's been eating my lil fern. I got the MTS's free from 

solar: the main reason i got these guys is because they burrow into my sand, and don't harm plants (most of the time). I can't have any tankmates, so these guys are perfect for me.

The slug is starting to grow it's shell back. It was 3 mm/1 coil the last time I checked.


----------

